# What did you get at the Petco sale? and a Warning.



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

I picked up 4 - 20 gal highs.

Just a warning. Petco charged me sales tax on the original price of $159.96 NOT the sales price of $80.00. When I asked them about this they said this is how it is done. I tried to explain that "sales tax" is for the price of the sale not the original price. I was given a confused look and told to call corporate. :roll:


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I would definately be calling corporate about that. THey can't charge tax on the original price when they didn't collect the original price. I would be shocked if that wasn't illegal.
Candy


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

divingne1 said:


> I would definately be calling corporate about that. THey can't charge tax on the original price when they didn't collect the original price. I would be shocked if that wasn't illegal.
> Candy


I contacted corporate. They said that is the way it is and gave me long tax code explanation. Basically it is like this. It depends on the state, but because Petco already purchased the tanks at full price from their vendor and the vendor will reimburse Petco for the difference they have to charge the customer tax on the full price.

Petco said "it is basically a rebate, or think of it that way", so that is why you are charged sales tax on the full amount. :roll: It's only $5, and the tanks were cheap, but it still seems fishy. I was told to call back on Monday to talk to their tax specialist. Sounds like fun! :lol:


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

It may be a state thing since it was a state sales tax but wow, maybe a tax attorney would make me believe it.
Candy


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

Jason, it is your state's tax commission that sets the rules they must follow or they get fined. Idaho does exactly the same thing. The states want taxes collected on the pre-rebate or coupon value of the item. And in this case it is a Pal's card rebate that you received. Robert


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

SeaDuck said:


> Jason, it is your state's tax commission that sets the rules they must follow or they get fined. Idaho does exactly the same thing. The states want taxes collected on the pre-rebate or coupon value of the item. And in this case it is a Pal's card rebate that you received. Robert


As long as the ALL tax goes to the state, cool with me! 8) I just see Petco adding up all their sales and paying the state according to that amount, pocketing the rest. No big deal, just wanted to give everyone a heads up.

Back to work, new frog room awaits. :mrgreen:


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

It is a state thing (in michigan they have to collect based on the retail value).

It is only a matter of time before you will have to pay sales tax on all internet purchases too.

In addition, a percentage of sales tax collected is retained by the retailer for filling the forms. So, in addition to all the interest on sales tax stores earn, they also get a portion of that back(at least in michigan) for filling the forms.

On a side note, this last February I was up until 2AM adding the numbers up and filling out the forms. My wife woke me up at 5AM saying her water just broke...


----------



## kevinstpeter (Jul 21, 2008)

Also should make note that the $1/gallon sale is only on 20 and 29 gallon tanks. 55 are 79.99 and everything else is regular price.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I know that Washington sales tax is the same way. That's why if you get one of those 'buy one, get one free' sales, you still have to pay sales tax if you'd bought both at full price.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

guess i was lucky today. i didnt get charged sales tax on the original price. either that or my petco is stupid. lol kristy


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

It is a state thing. My state doesn't charge sales tax on the regular price either.
Candy


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

no jason lives near me. he got charged the retail tax, but i didnt at a different petco. my petco is dirty and sux, so maybe the idiots had no idea there.lol kristy


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hmm, are they different counties?
Candy


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

yes. he lives a couple hours from me. very nice person. my petco has got to be the dirtiest. everytime i walk in there i get an allergy attack and i dont even have allergies like that! its just dusty, messy, and short staffed. all the animals are horribly taken care of, of course.....they had pacmans in with some tree frogs today. ugg! oh and anoles in with beardies....they might have a snack soon. guess i was in luck that they are too dumb to charge the sales tax like they did jason. i went in today and got a few 30(29) gallons actually, but i call them 30. easier to remember when it comes to stocking up on vivs like i have this last month or so! but if they charged jason that price, i should be charged as well. we live in the same state, therefore making state taxes the same. maybe i should have asked him to stop by, and we go to petco and buy out there tanks lol. the lady thought they were for fish of course. unfortunately, i cant even keep a goldfish alive....wish i could and would probably be interested in reef aqauariums as well. kristy


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Kristy,

Please do the animals a favor and call corporate. Ask for the RCAC for the region, who you would like to contact regarding animal care at the store located _______. If you have any issues, let me know the store number (should be on the receipt), and I'll get you the contact information you need.


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

I got one of those air exhange contraptions. Tropic Aire I think...
It doesnt really do much... I might add a small heater around it to warm up the water, or just put a small fogger inside it.

Their driftwood is way overpriced BTW... 

I really cant stand going to Petco or Petsmart anymore.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

zBrinks said:


> Kristy,
> 
> Please do the animals a favor and call corporate. Ask for the RCAC for the region, who you would like to contact regarding animal care at the store located _______. If you have any issues, let me know the store number (should be on the receipt), and I'll get you the contact information you need.


no problem. i dont agree with it either. the firebelly toads dish is so dirty and they are soooooo lethargic and had white fungus growing on the backs of a few! ...oh and they have baby corn snakes i think in with some box turtles as well. my son asked if he could have a pet from there...and i said no way! there was a lady wanting to buy some of the anoles. I just love their husbandry too. i decided to grab my own tanks.....very heavy for a girl that barely weighs 115 lbs! i was exhausted, but i didnt want his dirty fingers on my tanks! i feel bad for all the animals. their cages are stocked full of the same or mixed species. tiny ones. maybe 5 gallons? they look like thye never get their bedding changed out properly. atleast petsmart changes the bedding weekly. i see them do it all the time. and the containers arent overwhelmed with a single species or mixed. i still dont like petsmart, but they do a 100% better than my petco. thanks, i'll do that. kristy


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

onefstsnake said:


> I got one of those air exhange contraptions. Tropic Aire I think...
> It doesnt really do much... I might add a small heater around it to warm up the water, or just put a small fogger inside it.
> 
> Their driftwood is way overpriced BTW...
> ...


personally, i wouldnt even mess with those contraptions in my vivs. waste of time, waste of money, and some can be dangerous. i hear ya on the petco and petsmart thing. For my driftwood i go to a semi-local pet store and buy it by the box, bring it home and sanitize it. works like a charm and i save on shipping costs, plus i get a variety of really cool pieces. kristy


----------

